# Black Water Extract/Peat Moss Setup



## ToddatTriD (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi guys,
After reading about using black water extract, I decided to try it out. Just wanted to run it through and see what the after effect was in first person. I loved it, to put it simply. So I've since then yanked the carbon out of my filter and replaced it with peat moss. I was just wondering if anyone has come up with a schedule to replacing peat in their filters. I want to keep my tank as "natural" as possible and I thought this might be one more way.

Thanks


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont use the peat bag.

I use Blackwater extract ..and just remove the carbon bag.
Havent had any problems...looks nice and natural too.

I re-add the blackwater after I complete my weekly water change.
I have been adding between 10ML and 30ML after water changes.

GL


----------

